# Installed Bluetooth phone ....finally!(long)



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Installed Bluetooth phone ....finally!

2003 BMW 330i 
Options SA: 210,249,255,353,411,428,441,459,473,481,494,495,520,522,534,550, 609,640,645,650,674,692,715,788,823,832,845,853,876,926,992,897,302,644,620
Bluetooth Retrofit Kit: 84 64 0 152

Long anticipated Bluetooth phone kit from BMW is finally installed. At first I was very excided about Bluetooth and whole idea about wirelessly making calls true car system. At the end I am not sure if it's any batter than any other BMW phone system out there. First there are so many kits available depending on year and options. RS2 has posted part numbers, do the search. My kit 84 64 0 152 come with: charging electronic module, WDCT (Bluetooth antenna??), cradle, various brackets (4 pcs.) depending what options you have. I posted pictures and installation instruction here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24457 but I think Terry Kennedy has newer instructions which suggest you would need to code system after installation.

BLUETOOTH ACTIVATION:

On the last page of installation instruction it said " - Press and hold push-to-talk button for about 1 second whlist (not spelling error that what's in installation interaction) switching to terminal R" what is really saying is pair Bluetooth phone while holding push-to-talk button while turning key to position 1 then release button. I couldn't figure "terminal R" thing so I took the car to a dealer. It took me five minutes to explain what is Bluetooth than another ten to find someone who can tell me if this could be done. Finally they accepted the car for Bluetooth activation. It took an hour and it work flawless for two days but than somehow everything stopped working. Phone would work, there was Bluetooth connection but somehow car did not react to anything. Took another trip to a dealer to find out there are clueless, even technical assistance from BMW NA was useless. I was told that erratic behavior will continue and there is nothing that they can do. Driving home that day I remember reading TSB about BMW phone (CPT 8000??) draining battery and something about phone not working unless phone is in the cradle before car was started. So I decided I will follow simple rules until there is more info: Never start the car with out phone in charging cradle and remove phone only when car is not running. So far it's been working for couple days now. 
Dealers are useless so don't even think about going there asking for help. There is Bluetooth option in setting menu on NAV to turn Bluetooth on/off after two trips to dealer they told me they can't help me since technology is not available in USA :dunno: (BMWNA: Don't ask we are clueless). Bluetooth option is still off and I think that is a problem since I can't control Bluetooth module by turning it on/off.

INSTALATION:

I will not go to details as instructions that kit come with are well written, and there is not much deviation from actual install procedure. There are some things that are confusing, first white FAKRA cable that goes to WDCT unit is actually black ('03 BMW 330i) and there is not antenna cable in trunk of the car since car don't come with one. (Thanks Kaz for this one ) :thumbup: other than that it's simply plug couple cables and screw couple screws. Whole setup took about two hours but if I had to do it again I will probably get it done in less than one hour.

OPERATION:

Phone system is little bit hard to use since it requires you to take your eyes of the road for most of the time. First you get phone option in NAV display. Then you push right knob button to get to telephone menu (picture 1), from there you have choose to manually dial the number, search from directory, last dialed number or top 8 numbers. Messaging (SMS) is not supported. Info will give you duration of last call and Emergency will give you necessary info on location and dial roadside assistance. Directory is very nice you get all the phone book listing in couple pages depends how many entrees you have. Pushing right button selects the number than you would scroll to green phone sign to dial the number. Last number and top 8 numbers are self-explanatory. Manually you would chouse each number individually and than dial the number (not recommended in heavy traffic). Steering wheel buttons R/T button will get you to speed dial, which will give you first entry in directory. Than you would use up/down arrows to get to one you need and pressing talk would dial the number. One thing I found annoying is that directory is populated from SIM card, which kind of make sense since, you could use company or private SIM on same handset. But if you have multiple numbers under one name it doesn't let you chose number instated it stores first number in order shown on your phone. I found that if you have access to SIM editor (Siemens comes with one) you could rearrange numbers and name them any way you want but is time consuming. Nice thing is that phone works through stereo system and you control volume with +/- buttons and it can get very loud (I got phone call while listening to loud music and it scared the [email protected]$# out of me). When getting phone call callers that are in your phone book will show up as name entrees while others will show up as number only. It looks like cradle is necessary for normal operation since you need push to talk button to pair the phone I haven't tried but you can't use steering wheel button to pair the phone. Having phone on my belt clip I was able to make call any time. Reception depends on the phone and not on BMW system, but antenna would help.

CONCLUSION:

I strongly suggest to anyone getting Bluetooth phone kit in Europe to have it installed there since they have more info and they can do better job installing Bluetooth phone then USA dealers. As for phone setup it is not cheap, considering prices of new Bluetooth phone, installation kit, shark fin antenna and labor it could go up to $1500 and as little as $400 depends if you have phone or need to get one and whatever you would do installation yourself. These conclude Bluetooth mystery for now. There are some problems that need to be worked out but until Bluetooth kit is available as dealer option in USA there is nothing more that can be done. Overall Bluetooth is very nice option and I am very pleased with it. :thumbup:


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Picture 1


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Picture 2


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Picture 3


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

How do you like the S55 phone. I just bought one the other day but I can't seem to pull myself away from using the new Nokia 6200 that I got a few weeks back. The S55 is feature loaded but how have you liked using it. When I do get the Bluetooth kit for the car I will be using the S55 and hopefully the Motorola V600 when it finally comes out.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It sounds like the way to go is a Bluetooth phone and headset.

My Sony Ericsson paired with the HBH-60 headset allows voice dialing of address book numbers (but not direct number input). And It allows you dial any number under that name. So You say the persons name, then Home, Work, Mobile etc for which number to call.

I wonder also as Sony Ericsson and other companies make their own Bluetooth car kits. The hook into the stereo, add a steering wheel phone control of their own (wireless) and a mic. SOunds like these may end up being better than the BMW kit. At lest for now.

Typical BMW, so close, but miss the mark on electronics.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ChadS said:


> *How do you like the S55 phone. I just bought one the other day but I can't seem to pull myself away from using the new Nokia 6200 that I got a few weeks back. The S55 is feature loaded but how have you liked using it. When I do get the Bluetooth kit for the car I will be using the S55 and hopefully the Motorola V600 when it finally comes out. *


I have the S55 and I love it.

The only thing I hate on the new phones is the polyphonic ring tones :madrazz: (that tra la la orchestra music :tsk: )

I'd love to have the *normal* ring tones.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I have the S55 and I love it.
> 
> The only thing I hate on the new phones is the polyphonic ring tones :madrazz: (that tra la la orchestra music :tsk: )
> 
> I'd love to have the *normal* ring tones. *


Is there no way to download a mundane ring tone? :dunno:

Overall, I'm torn about the BMW Bluetooth kit. Since I don't a Bluetooth phone (and probably won't before I do my ED), I won't get the kit installed in Germany. Sounds like I should wait until US dealers get a clue about the kit.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> *OPERATION:
> 
> Phone system is little bit hard to use since it requires you to take your eyes of the road for most of the time.*


:yikes:

I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This is rather promising, given that there will be a way to make this work in older cars that may have slightly different setups than the new ones WRT the wiring and i-bus capabilities. Right now it looks like my next phone will be a Mot v600 and something a little more elegant than my current solution (Motorola in-car wired to the car but no MID display and no buttons). :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Installed Bluetooth phone ....finally!(long)*



Cliff3 said:


> *:yikes:
> 
> I'll pass, thanks. *


Well, it is not any different from any other hands-free kit.

But that's why I am getting the voice command with it


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Installed Bluetooth phone ....finally!(long)*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Well, it is not any different from any other hands-free kit.
> 
> But that's why I am getting the voice command with it  *


That's good to know. I'm not a big fan of distractions while I'm driving, so I guess I'll continue to shun my cell phone while in the car. Good thing I'm not a salesman (or a sysadmin), eh?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Installed Bluetooth phone ....finally!(long)*



Cliff3 said:


> *Good thing I'm not a salesman (or a sysadmin), eh? *


:rofl: :rofl:

You're on the safe side :thumbup:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Lower on this thread (link below), it seems as though sarastro's had a pretty good experience with bluetooth (factory installed... no idea if this makes a difference... :dunno: )

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=29856&referrerid=3532


----------



## sarastro (Sep 18, 2002)

03BMW330 > I sent you a Private message with some suggestions. Try those and let's see if something good comes out of it.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Installed Bluetooth phone ....finally!(long)*



Alex Baumann said:


> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You're on the safe side :thumbup:  *


I've pretty well stopped answering my phone in the car unless I'm on a nice unoccupied stretch of interstate highway. I've got voice mail, trips in town aren't that long and no job is worth sacrificing my safety.


----------

